# Microsoft Outlook PST to Apple's Mail



## Evan001 (Dec 15, 2002)

For all switchers out there looking to convert Microsoft Outlook PST files into Apple's Mail program check out http://www.littlemachines.com


For $10 you can download a program called Outlook2Mac which will do this seamlessly.



The mystery has been solved!
Evan


----------



## bbrice (May 15, 2010)

PST Converter Pro is far better than O2M for $10.  O2M can not convert Unicode data but PST Converter Pro does also PST Converter Pro is a feature rich program. I recently purchased a license of PST Converter Pro. Help documentation is very useful and Customer support is also very very good as compared to the O2M. Visit www.pstconverterpro.com. Hope this inofrmation would be useful.


----------



## jenntaylor (Jan 30, 2012)

Update: I dont think Little Machines is in business anymore.  

I wanted to try ConverterPro ($19), but it only runs on the Mac, and my PSTs and Exchange emails are all on my PC.  I wish I had a Mac at work....

I tried 8Convert ($14 at www.eighthoof.com) and it worked for me on my PC.  I don't know if it supports full Unicode (Japanese, etc.), but I do have emails in English and French, and they exported fine with attachments.


----------

